# Buying MacBook. intel i9 or wait for new M1X/M2 ?



## Chornobyl (Apr 27, 2021)

planning on getting MacBook because I really need portability. Currently on windows 10 desktop ( I attached a handle to my pc so I can carry it around with me ) . 

Display: at the studio: will most likely use just one 1080p external around 27” display, ( maybe 2 displays at most ). Elsewhere will use MacBook’s screen.

I keep searching for info online on compatibility of software that I use with M1 but there are mixed reviews.
Ones say that M1 is much more faster and efficient, others say that because of Rosetta the software on M1 works even slower than on intel MacBook. 

DAW, instruments and storage:
Cubase 10.5 is my main DAW, 
Using lots Native Instruments VSTi including Kontakt with lots of sample libraries ( around 2.5TB ) , Spectrasonics Omnisphere and Stylus RMX, xfer Serum, spire, sylenth, steinberg virtual guitarist 2, Toontrack Superior and EZdrummer, xln addictive drums and many others ( another 2TB or so of sample data ) some old 32bit plying thru jbridge. and lots of audio loops samples around 1.5TB .

VST Plugins: Valhalla, waves, Slate, IK, vocalign, melodyne, sonnox, fabfilter, lexicon and few other random / free / cheap / old 32bit ones.

ilok and elicenser dongles, which will be a pain with docks on either m1 or intel MacBook.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 27, 2021)

wait for the m1x. don't get the intel. 

the MacBook i9 has horrible fan noise and heat issues. 

my m1 is running all sorts of plugins/instruments. yes, some are slower w rosetta but not that much.


----------



## Fidelity (Apr 27, 2021)

Buying a previous architecture when a new one comes out is a bad idea - you're basically jumping at obsolescence.

Take a look at 4800h/5800h based laptops. I'm using one and it's amazing - and I spent under $1k for the base laptop - 8 cores, 16 threads, 64gb max ram. Only major music related downside with this one (an Asus Tuf 15 IV) is the lack of thunderbolt, but even Universal Audio's stuff comes in USB flavor so I'm not sure if it's really that big of a deal.


----------



## rnb_2 (Apr 27, 2021)

I'd definitely wait for the 14-16" Apple Silicon laptops whenever they arrive. It will actually be interesting to see how those two models compare, since it looks like they'll be running the same processing package, so the choice may come down just to screen size.


----------



## Paulogic (Apr 27, 2021)

Just got an email that the higher processors are being manufactured. Even a mention of an M2 !


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 27, 2021)

Chornobyl said:


> some old 32bit plying thru jbridge.
> 
> VST Plugins: .................. and few other random / free / cheap / old 32bit ones.


FYI 32 bit is a non-starter on Catalina and beyond. Macos killed any and all 32 bit support with 10.15. (Even the jbridge site says that 10.15 + is not supported.) Something else to consider if these are plugins you rely on.


----------



## Karljazz (Apr 28, 2021)

I think wait for m1x/m2.
m1x/m2 will kill i9 intel. clear advantage in ( energy consumption , low temperatures , overkill performance).
the biggest current problem is support from third-party developers but year , two situation change.


----------



## Yellow Studio (Apr 28, 2021)

I'll wait as long as I can.


----------



## Karljazz (Apr 28, 2021)

not so much time left to wait, I think in June/Jule we will see m1x/m2


----------



## Karljazz (Apr 28, 2021)

Yellow Studio said:


> I'll wait as long as I can.


production of m2 chips has already started









Apple's 'M2' Next-Gen Mac Chip Enters Mass Production, Expected to Debut in Redesigned MacBooks Later This Year


Apple's custom next-generation Mac processor entered mass production this month, claims a new report today from Nikkei Asia. Tentatively dubbed...




www.macrumors.com


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 29, 2021)

Chornobyl said:


> Cubase 10.5 is my main DAW,


If you're looking at an M1 (or even Big Sur), Steinberg has dropped support for Cubase 10 and 10.5.

Also, what audio interface are you using? If it's Apogee, they also aren't yet supported (at least the Element isn't).


----------

